# ما اهمية اضافة ال antiscalant في محطات ال ro



## abu elwan (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة وبعد, ارجو من الزملاء الكرام توضيح اهمية اضافة ال antiscalant للمياه الداخلة الى ال ro وما هو الفرق بين وظيفتها مقارنة مع اضافة السلفوريك اسيد 98% 
وهل لعدم اضافتها لفترة طويلة توثر على الممبيرين

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abue tycer (22 نوفمبر 2009)

antiscalant
مهمة جدا كمادة مضافة للماء خلال عملية التحلية بطريق الضغط التنافيذي واهمينها تكمن في منع الترسبات داخل الاغشية والحفاظ على مسامية الاغشيةمن الانسداد مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## kadhim ali (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*مانع الترسيب*

مانع الترسيب او مانع القشرة له اهمية كبيرة جدا في حماية الاغشية من التكلسات والانسدادت التي تقلل من كفاءة الغشاء, وعمله واضافة ظرورية جدا اذا كانت الاضافة علمية دقيقة معتمدة على تحاليل المياه اليومية تقريبا اذا كانت غير مستقرة ,
يكمنك الرجوع الى ما كتب سابقا حول هذا الموضوع واليك ما كتبته 
- : هناك ثلاثة انواع شائعة بالعالم من مانع الترسيب وهي 
- sodium hexametaphosphate (SHMP), 
- organophosphonates
-  and polyacrylates.  
- - الأول  .يكثّفُ الكمياتُ البسيطةُ من البلوراتِ الدقيقةِ بالامدصاص ، يَمْنعُ نموهاً ويمنع ترسبها ويستخدم طبقا لتوصيات منضمة الصحة العالمية وتحلله في خزان التغذية وملاقية للحامض يعمل على تقليل الترسيب ولكن_ ممكن ان يسبب ترسب فوسفات الكالسيوم اعتمادا على الكمية والتحلل وفقا للجرعات المغذية للماء الخام _​وغالبا ما يوص باستخدامه​ _اما الفوسفات العضوية _فهي أكثر استقرار من الأول ولكن تسبب عدم ذائبية أملاح الألمنيوم والحديد وتحتفظ بهما في المياه ​_والبولي اكرولايت_ فهو معروف باستخدامه لمنع ترسبات السيليكات ​على العموم ان وحدات النحلية لمياه البحر استخدام مانع الترسيب لا يشكل مشكلة بسبب تشبع مياه البحر بالأملاح


----------



## محمود كمياء (22 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكرك يا مهندس كاظم على معلوماتك وجهدك الواضح فى المنتدى خاصة فى مجال معالجة المياة وهذا ليس غريب على اهل العراق الشقيق


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (22 نوفمبر 2009)

anti scalant 
مانع الترسيب ويقوم بعمل حجب للاملاح التي تسبب ترسب املاح علي الاغشية مما قد يسبب انسدادها 
ca & mg & po4 & so4 & sio2 وبنسبة بسيطة املاح الفلوريد

بالنسبة لوجود الاسيد فانه يقلل من اضافة مانع الترسيب وذلك عن طريق خفض قيمة ال PH
لانه زى مانت عارف اسباب الترسبات ممكن تكون بسبب وصول درجةsupersaturation


----------



## smeshaal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الإخوة الكرام : 
أرجو ممن لديهم الخبرة مساعدتنا في معرفة خصائص المواد التالية : 
1- صوديوم هيبوكلورايد 
2- هيدروكلورد اسيد 
3- الصودا الكاوية 
4- اليوريا 
5 - دي أمونيوم فوسفات 
وهذه المواد تستخدم في معالجة المياه وغالباً ما تكون في مرحلة )Effluent Water Tratment(
وشكراً
[email protected]


----------



## abu elwan (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا 
ارجو تزويدي باهمية اضافة السلفوريك اسيد 98% وما الفرق بينه وبين الانتي سكيلنت


----------



## kadhim ali (23 نوفمبر 2009)

احمد محمد هشام قال:


> anti scalant
> مانع الترسيب ويقوم بعمل حجب للاملاح التي تسبب ترسب املاح علي الاغشية مما قد يسبب انسدادها
> ca & mg & po4 & so4 & sio2 وبنسبة بسيطة املاح الفلوريد
> 
> ...


 اخي العزيز احمدمحمد هشام
شرحنا ميكانيكية اضافة مانع الترسيب يمكنك الرجع اليه ومختصرا على هذا الموضوع
####
اضافة الحامض كيف يقللل من اضافة مانع الترسيب ؟؟؟ اضافتة عن طريق مضخة غير مرتبطة بالحامض اصلا 
السبب هو زيادة ذائبية كاربونات الكالسيوم وهي اخطر الترسبات على الاغشية لان معامل الذائبية Kspلكربونات الكالسيوم تكون افضلها او اكبر ذائيبة لها عند الاوساط الحامضية عند الاس الهيروجينيPH 5.5 ,;`G; وكذلك اضافة الى ذوبان تقربيا كلي لفوسفات الصوديوم في مانع الترسيب


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ان الحامض بيقلل الph وبكده فعلا هتكون معامل الذائبية للاملاح اكبر وبذلك فانت لاتحتاج لنفس الكمية من مانع الترسيب في عدم وجود الحامض 

يعني وجود الحامض يجعل استهلاكك لمانع الترسيب اقل 

وياريت لو فيه اي خطأ في ردي تصححه لان ده هو الهدف من المنتدي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali raheem (16 أغسطس 2012)

ويستعمل الاني سكايلنت لمنع ترسب الاملاح المختلفة ومنها كاربونات الكالسيوم , كبريتات ( السترونتيوم , الباريوم , الكالسيوم ) بينما يستعمل الحامض لمنع ترسب كاربونات الكالسيوم فقط وقد يزيد حامض السلفوريك من ترسب أملاح الكبريتات نتيجة لوجود الايون المشترك ويعتمد مدى الحاجة الى أستخدمها على تركيب المياه الداخلة ونسبة الاستخلاص حيث أذا كانت مياه الفضلة أقل من مستوى الاشباع للاملاح المختلفة فليس من الضروري أستخدامها


----------



## mohamed sigma (20 سبتمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## باسم العراقي 2016 (9 يناير 2016)

محتاج معلومات عن الانتي سكلنت كيفية تحضيره وحسابه


----------



## xspeeder (9 يناير 2016)

عاملين لازم يكونوا متوفرين في وحدات ال R.O ال pH العالي و ال Antiscalent 
العاملين دولت لازم يتوافروا عشان يحافظوا علي الوحدة و يمنع ترسب الاملاح علي الاغشية و يمنع تكوين طحالب وبكتريا 
المصدر : شغلي مهندس مرافق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم إضافة مانع الترسب مهم جدا لاطالة عمر الممبرين بمنع ترسب الاملاح الصلبة والغير قابلة للذوبان بالاحماض على الممبرين
واضافة حامض الكبريتيك هو لتخفيض درجة الحموضة لتسهيل عملية الامتزاز من خلال الممبرين بمنع تكون مادة لزجة يقوم بعمل طبقة على الممبرين وعزلة وذلك عند ارتفاع درجة الحموضة عن 7 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مجاهد توتى (11 فبراير 2016)

:20:


----------

